# Makita Chainsaw - Made in Germany (rebranded)



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

So I was looking up info on my Makita Chainsaw, since I found it interesting it was made in Germany.

Apparently it is a rebranded Dolmar.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

In my days working at Makita head office in Richmond, Dolmar manufactures all Makita chainsaws. They are a very good chainsaw but the problem is this... When they do need service and you don't live near a service center, you are pretty much out of luck. That is why Stihl and Husky will always be the choice of pro's around the world..


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I havent heard of that brand despite my parents owing a radiata forest that we regulary work on, just stihl, huskies and echo for us. Looks as though Dolmar is owned by Makita, or is a member of the Makita group as they put it. Just a little random factoid... :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike- said:


> In my days working at Makita head office in Richmond, Dolmar manufactures all Makita chainsaws. They are a very good chainsaw but the problem is this... When they do need service and you don't live near a service center, you are pretty much out of luck. That is why Stihl and Husky will always be the choice of pro's around the world..


Good point.

By the time mine needs service I'd probably just buy something new anyway. I can't think how many time a year I would need one, just so happens I now need a chainsaw on Monday, don't feel like renting, and no time to shop around. :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish you all the luck with your chainsaw


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike- said:


> I wish you all the luck with your chainsaw


I could always buy a Echo from **** Deeps, and return the Makita :whistling


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Winchester said:


> I could always buy a Echo from **** Deeps, and return the Makita :whistling


No no. U made a good choice


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a Dolmar 5100S.

Great saws.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

There are several full service dealers in the vancouver area, should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought a Makita at a Sears close out about 5 yrs ago. It seems they market 2 sizes, & i bought the smaller one, maybe 43 cc or so. It's a good saw, with decent power for the weight. It starts easy, & handles nicely. I have an old '78 3.7 Craftsman 60cc that has much better power, & although it weighs more, I still like the feel better, mostly due to the lack of the safety brake.

My boys seem to like the Makita better, but most likely due to the lighter weight. I would still recomend the Makita as a solid well made saw.
Joe


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have an older Echo I bought at HD 12+ years ago and it runs great still to this day. I am 100% sure that because I bought it before Echo whored itself to HD that it was made to a much higher spec than an Echo you'd buy at HD today.

Since then, I've gotten wiser and only try to buy Stihl or Husky locally and those two brands have served me well. I actually bought a 4 stroke backpack blower from Stihl last year that runs on 2 stroke mix but without the stink. It's quiet as hell and has so much power it will rip the grass out of the dirt if you aren't careful!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had bought the 4 stroke makita leaf blower, I hated that cold blooded pos and sold it within a month.

I will keep my husquvarana leaf blower.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had bought the 4 stroke makita leaf blower, I hated that cold blooded pos and sold it within a month.
> 
> I will keep my husquvarana leaf blower.


Sorry the 4 stroke tools from Makita I have a a god send. They start with one pull and even a child could use it.


Makita owns Dolmar and has for over 10 years from what I have read. Dolmar has been making chainsaws and power equipment for a very long time. The 20" Makita Chainsaw I have is a beast.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

The bbx7600 mm4 from Makita is a pretty awesome leaf blower. There Ope is really good stuff.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

jiffy said:


> Sorry the 4 stroke tools from Makita I have a a god send. They start with one pull and even a child could use it.
> 
> 
> Makita owns Dolmar and has for over 10 years from what I have read. Dolmar has been making chainsaws and power equipment for a very long time. The 20" Makita Chainsaw I have is a beast.


Yep, probably even longer than that even. When it comes to concrete saws, you can get a Makita, Dolmar, or a Wacker, and 95% of the parts are interchangeable.

And Dolmar used to be known as "Sachs Dolmar"........


I'm sure some older snowmobilers have heard of Sachs engines........


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone making a living with a concrete saw in their tool arsenal definitely does not buy makita, dolmar or wacker. Husqvarna and stihl are the leaders hands down.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Crocop said:


> Anyone making a living with a concrete saw in their tool arsenal definitely does not buy makita, dolmar or wacker. Husqvarna and stihl are the leaders hands down.


Wow. Where do you get off spouting off this garbage.???


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Crocop said:


> Anyone making a living with a concrete saw in their tool arsenal definitely does not buy makita, dolmar or wacker. Husqvarna and stihl are the leaders hands down.


They may be the leaders but there are still other brands that pro's use.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Crocop said:


> Anyone making a living with a concrete saw in their tool arsenal definitely does not buy makita, dolmar or wacker. Husqvarna and stihl are the leaders hands down.


Husqvarna and stihl are just a name. Tell the repair shop that has a pile of Stihls that have "retired early" due to issues with the TS420.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Crocop said:


> Anyone making a living with a concrete saw in their tool arsenal definitely does not buy makita, dolmar or wacker. Husqvarna and stihl are the leaders hands down.


Not sure about that, as I actually DO make a living with them, as well as a few Husqy's. Some saws are better than others, but I can't say the Husqy's have really been any better than the Makita's or Wackers we've had/have.


----------

